# Midwest Sportsman Central Ohio DIV. event# 2



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello , we will be holding our 2nd event for the circuit next week on Wed. the 28th at Alum Creek . I welcome any one that would like to fish the circuit to feel free to join in . This is a 12 event circuit and only your best 8 scores count for year end points giveing you a window to miss 4 events and still being able to qualify for the classic . If any-one has any questions or would like more info , feel free to contact me at (614)348-2410 . 

Hope to see you there


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to bump this to the top , see ya there .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it seems that the better weather is bringing a few more boats to the circuit. I think its getting better as each wek goes by . We should have a pretty good tourny tomm. with the warmer temps in the evening and without the rain . We shoulod have a decent turn out .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to thank everyone that came out this evening . fishing was really tough with the recnt cold front and with the strong winds . We only had 6 boats tonight but it will get better soon . If you would like to get more info about the circuit please feel free to call me any time between 10:00 am - 11:30pm and I will be glad to help you out .

Congrats to the team of Waring/Waring on there first ever tournament win . Also it was the first tournament that they had ever fished before .  I hope it was beginers luck ! hahahahahahaha ! 

Here are the results : 

Waring / Waring -- 1 fish 5.34#
Vance / vance -- 1 fish .93# 
Ingram / Sherman --0 fish 0#
De Francisco / Johnson - 0 fish 0#
Levally / Shaheen - 0 fish 0#
Carver / Jackson - 0 fish 0#


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Also , one thing that I forgot to mention . If any team that has already registered in my division refers another team to fish with us and they join , I will give the refering team something for helping out .  For more details please Check out the central Ohio Divisions website .


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...nice way to start tournament fishing...5.34!

Any motor problems this week Phil


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol Shake . 


Here is a pick of Warings big bass of the tourny . Sorry the pic didnt come out to well and I should have had him hold it differently .
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=474&password=0&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

That Is The Coolest Referral Program I Have Ever Heard Of Phil. And That Is The Fact, The Happier She Is The More We Get To Fish!


----------



## Boomer (Apr 22, 2004)

I would like to think it was skill myself  . I do wish the pic turned out better, but I will take it. My dad and I had a great time and we look foward to the next outing. 



Rusty


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Trucked & Turkeybass ! You guys gonna show up at the next event ?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI 

Just wanted to remind every-one that we do "not" fish this week . We will be at Griggs next Wed. the 12th . See ya there .


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Say howdy to Vance and Vance for me. I haven't seen those two in a long time. They won a lot of my wed nighters over the years.


----------

